# infantry reserve nova scotia



## shortym (7 Aug 2011)

anyone out there apply for infantry reserves is nova scotia waiting on doing your apptitude and physical?


----------



## shreenan (30 Aug 2011)

Im going to apply to the West Nova Scotia Regt.


----------



## DeepThaut (30 Aug 2011)

shreenan said:
			
		

> Im going to apply to the West Nova Scotia Regt.


So am I, where are you from bud?


----------



## Harris (30 Aug 2011)

Good to hear your looking to join.  I suggest you see the recruiter sooner rather than later as the process can take some time.  See you in Aldershot.


----------



## DeepThaut (30 Aug 2011)

I already have, and my files should be transferred from CFRC Halifax to Aldershot by now. I'll be calling tomorrow to make sure. The process can't take any longer than Reg Force Infantry can it? haha 
I heard rumors of a winter basic that may be run, hopefully I can finish up the process and be enlisted in time to make the course.


----------



## Harris (30 Aug 2011)

I'm quite confident there will be a winter course.


----------



## shreenan (31 Aug 2011)

Hey, Im from Mount Uniacke and I called last week to the WNSR recruter in Aldershot and left a msg. now I have to call back tomorrow to get a list of the papers I need to fill out (so I can get them) and list of documents I will need to bring in, He also said he will email them to me once I give him my email.
  

NOW! that winter BMQ, I think a winter BMQ would be better than a summer course for the fact: colder weather more kit to carry, thus makes you stronger? What would the Avg. weight of a ruck filled for a winter FTX rough estimate?


----------



## Harris (31 Aug 2011)

Don't get all excited about wearing a 100lb ruck for BMQ.    :camo:

It's been a while since I was involved with a BMQ course, but I BELIEVE you do a single weekend in the field, probably in Feb/Mar so it may or may not even be in the snow depending on the weather in Aldershot.  Even if it is, we use winter warfare tents so while you will carry a ruck, most of your section kit will be in a toboggan that you will all be hooked to like sled dogs.

If I had to guess, my ruck is max somewhere around 60lbs (probably less) for a field weekend.

Trust me, carrying more kit than necessary will get old fast.  Focus on getting the paperwork completed properly as quickly as possible and jumping through all the hoops necessary to get sworn in first.

Good luck.


----------



## Hurricane (31 Aug 2011)

shreenan said:
			
		

> colder weather more kit to carry, thus makes you stronger?



Famous last words.


----------



## shreenan (31 Aug 2011)

Thanks and yes I will be trying to hurry my paper work!


----------



## shortym (18 Sep 2011)

i just got the call got all my testing on wednesday


----------



## BadgerTrapper (5 Oct 2011)

Kind of reviving this thread. Awesome, Shorty. How'd it go? I'm still waiting on the call from CFRC Halifax with my dates...


----------



## BadgerTrapper (15 Oct 2011)

Slight bump, Recieved the call. My dates are Wednesday, October 19th. Anyone else scheduled for that day?


----------



## shortym (16 Oct 2011)

thats great my friend is going down on that date for testing. i completed all my testing but  i am still waiting for them to call me back to swear in this process is crazy long .


----------



## BadgerTrapper (17 Oct 2011)

They acknowledged and told you that you're in? I imagine they're probably going to wait until my batch goes through. Then they can have two testing groups all swearing in at once? Can any of the more Experienced guys shed some light on this?


----------



## DeepThaut (17 Oct 2011)

What unit are you guys joining? I've put in my application to the West Novies in September and still haven't heard anything. I guess they were without a recruiter for a few weeks which I'm sure ground things to a halt. Just hoping things pick up soon.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (17 Oct 2011)

Personally, 1st Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders. I fortunately applied just in time, the regular recruiter is being Deployed.


----------



## shreenan (26 Oct 2011)

Hey, 
Im just finnishing my papers up


----------



## shreenan (26 Oct 2011)

Sorry about that I mistakently hit the wrong button, what I ment to say.....

Hey, 
    I’m just finishing my papers up, has anyone been told when the BMQ for the WNSR is scheduled to begin, just general curiosity.
Thanks


----------



## DeepThaut (28 Oct 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet. The most I know is there may be a winter course. I've got no dates though or no guarantee of a course.


----------



## shreenan (29 Oct 2011)

All right thanks for the info.


----------



## shortym (1 Nov 2011)

i just got the call i swear into nova scotia highlanders on thursday finally  i cant wait


----------



## DeepThaut (2 Nov 2011)

Congrats man, best of luck with your basic whenever it may come!


----------



## DeepThaut (20 Nov 2011)

Doing my testing for the West Novies in Aldershot on the 23rd of November. It's nice to be potentially getting somewhere!


----------



## shreenan (20 Nov 2011)

Good luck! I was told I should get a call by the end of January, and that the Christmas brake will slow the recruitment center down so I have a while yet (time to get into better shape  ). 
Best of luck!
Shreenan


----------

